# All Scandinavian languages: How do you read them?



## MathiasSWE

Hey!

I have a question for all of you native and fluent speakers out there. I'm a native speaker of Swedish, and whenever I read either Danish or Norwegian, I tend to re-arrange the pronunciation and word-order to match the rules of the Swedish language. And this happens at once, while I am reading the actual sentence itself.

Does this happen for others too, or do you do it some other way?

Take care!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

I don't have an "inner voice" pronouncing anything at all - I just read it as is... If I had to read it out aloud, I'd probably try to prounounce Danish text with a Danish-like accent, and Norwegian text with a Norwegian-like accent although I'd probably have the Danes or Norwegians rolling on the floor laughing... 

/Wilma


----------



## Södertjej

Samma här. Det skulle låta pinsamt svenskt om jag läste det högt även om jag skulle försöka uttala så gott jag kan, men jag skulle ju aldrig ändra ordföljden, det som står är ju bara det som står, det skulle vara krångligt och ändra det när man läser.


----------



## Lilla My

Det er litt vanskelig for meg å lese dansk og svensk siden jeg bare lærte norsk, så når jeg må lese dem prøver jeg å finne ut hva de norske ordene og setningene ville være. Men det finnes noen ord jeg bare forstår slik som de er, uten å måtte lette etter den norske synonymen.
Men jeg er jo en utlendning og lærer norsk, så er det jo ikke det samme som for dere.


----------



## Pteppic

Jeg har en indre leser-stemme, som uttaler norsk som norsk, svensk som svensk (mer eller mindre) og dansk som kaudervelsk .


----------



## Grytolle

Jag försöker ignorera alla olikheter (prøver ist för prövar, till exempel), och om jag inte förstår nått så försöker jag slå upp det


----------



## aaspraak

Av og til når eg les prøver eg å unngå å bruka "indre stemme". Når eg likevel gjer det les eg dansk og truleg svensk som om det hadde vore norske ord stava på same måten.


----------



## MathiasSWE

Jag tror jag uttryckte mig lite fel. Det handlar inte om att jag med ansträngning försöker försvenska det jag läser, utan det händer bara automatiskt utan eftertanke.

Detta är taget från wikipedia:

*Norsk er et fastlandsnordisk språk ved siden av svensk og dansk. Disse språkene er gjensidig forståelige, og språklig sett er det vanskelig å avgrense norsk mot svensk og dansk.
*
Och om jag skulle läsa det (tyst för mig själv eller högt) skulle det bli så här:

*Norska är ett fastlandsnordiskt språk vid sidan av svenska och danska. Dessa språk är ömsesidigt föreståeliga och språkligt sett är det...*


----------



## Sepia

MathiasSWE said:


> Jag tror jag uttryckte mig lite fel. Det handlar inte om att jag med ansträngning försöker försvenska det jag läser, utan det händer bara automatiskt utan eftertanke.
> 
> Detta är taget från wikipedia:
> 
> *Norsk er et fastlandsnordisk språk ved siden av svensk og dansk. Disse språkene er gjensidig forståelige, og språklig sett er det vanskelig å avgrense norsk mot svensk og dansk.*
> 
> Och om jag skulle läsa det (tyst för mig själv eller högt) skulle det bli så här:
> 
> *Norska är ett fastlandsnordiskt språk vid sidan av svenska och danska. Dessa språk är ömsesidigt föreståeliga och språkligt sett är det...*


 
Nu forstaar jeg, hvad du mener. Jeg har en helt tredje variant. Jeg laeser norsk mere eller mindre, som var det dansk, mens svensk laeser jeg som svensk.

Jeg har heller aldrig beskaeftiget mig saerligt med norsk. Svensk derimod finder jeg helt fedt og kan nogenlunde tale det, uden at svenskerne tror det er en eller anden dansk dialekt.


----------



## jonquiliser

Läser väldigt sällan norska och danska, men när jag gör det är det nog vanligtvis med något slags pseudonorskt/danskt uttal - ordföljd och allt sånt just som det står skrivet. 

Men uttalet och det övriga går nog hand i hand; läser man ett annat språk utifrån sitt eget språks ljudbild låter ju allt lite galet och man *måste* nästan "pussla om" ordföljder mm för att det alls ska låta skapligt.


----------



## Södertjej

MathiasSWE said:


> Jag tror jag uttryckte mig lite fel. Det handlar inte om att jag med ansträngning försöker försvenska det jag läser, utan det händer bara automatiskt utan eftertanke.
> 
> Detta är taget från wikipedia:
> 
> *Norsk er et fastlandsnordisk språk ved siden av svensk og dansk. Disse språkene er gjensidig forståelige, og språklig sett er det vanskelig å avgrense norsk mot svensk og dansk.*
> 
> Och om jag skulle läsa det (tyst för mig själv eller högt) skulle det bli så här:
> 
> *Norska är ett fastlandsnordiskt språk vid sidan av svenska och danska. Dessa språk är ömsesidigt föreståeliga och språkligt sett är det...*


Det där är ju inte att läsa, du översätter istället.


----------



## Hilde

Hi! Interesting issue

I seldom read those languages aloud, but if I would have to, I'd probably just read straight foreward with norwegian pronounciation.

When I read bokmål/nynorsk aloud, I transform it into my dialect, especially when reading books for my children. Then I change words and word order where there are differences (and I do have a word order rule in my dialect that does not apply to the written language)



MathiasSWE said:


> I tend to re-arrange the pronunciation and word-order to match the rules of the Swedish language.


 
Cant think of any word order differences between these languages, do you have any specific in mind? nouns and adjectives perhaps - as in mitt hus and huset mitt?


----------



## MathiasSWE

Södertjej said:


> Det där är ju inte att läsa, du översätter istället.



Är det verkligen det? Jag menar, det enda som egentligen skiljer svenskan från norskan (en neutral, standardiserad norska) är geo-politiska faktorer, och lingvistiskt sett så översätter jag inte, för jag förstår redan vad som står. För mig handlar det om en anpassning till vad som, lingvistiskt sett, är min dialekt/variant av ett och samma språk.




Hilde said:


> Cant think of any word order differences between these languages, do you have any specific in mind? nouns and adjectives perhaps - as in mitt hus and huset mitt?



Exactly...if it says *huset mitt*, i would definitely read it as *mitt hus*.


----------



## epipeder

Jag är svensk och har sedan många år norsk flickvän. När jag läser på norska för mig själv så läser jag vanligtvis texten utan någon inre berättarröst. När jag ibland kopplar på den inre berättarrösten blir det på norska. Däremot, om jag läser någon norsk text högt för min flickvän tycker jag bara det låter fånigt med mitt norska uttal och då gör jag den realtidsöversättning till svenska som du pratar om.


----------



## Södertjej

MathiasSWE said:


> Är det verkligen det?
> 
> .....
> 
> Exactly...if it says *huset mitt*, i would definitely read it as *mitt hus*.


Jaa, det ser ut som om du svarar dig själv!


----------



## Vikingo

Jeg leser dansk som om det skulle ha vært norsk, og blir stadig lett overrasket over ekstra bruk av komma. Ekstra konsonanter hopper jeg dog lettere over. Svensk leser jeg som en slags svensk, men uten den ekstra vokalegenarten som jeg bruker når jeg later som om jeg er svensk ute på byen etter mange nok øl; svensker bruker å tippe at jeg er fra et sted på Småland, uten at jeg er bevisst på hvorfor.


----------



## MathiasSWE

Södertjej said:


> Jaa, det ser ut som om du svarar dig själv!



Det där var ju ganska lösryckt, ett helt stycke i mitten försvann i vilket jag menar på anpassning och inte översättning. Men jag förstår definitivt vad du menar, men eftersom jag inte riktigt höll mig till ämnet får vi väl enas om att vi tycker olika helt enkelt.


----------



## Södertjej

Det försvann inte, det kom inte med när jag klickade på Quote bara, men jag skrev ... för att man förstod att det som fattades fanns ju lite högre upp. 

Anpassning, översättning... kalla det vad du vill men man det blir iaf annat än att _bara_ läsa.


----------



## MathiasSWE

Södertjej said:


> Det försvann inte, det kom inte med när jag klickade på Quote bara, men jag skrev ... för att man förstod att det som fattades fanns ju lite högre upp.
> 
> Anpassning, översättning... kalla det vad du vill men man det blir iaf annat än att _bara_ läsa.



Jag menade inte att du på något sätt manipulerade texten, så jag ber om ursäkt om du tog illa upp.

Men frågan handlade inte om hur *att läsa* bör definieras, utan om hur ni andra läser de skandinaviska språken. Och jag tycker inte att jag översätter, eftersom jag inte lägger ner någon större möda, utan det kommer bara väldigt naturligt för mig. Självklart dyker det upp ord då och då som jag inte har någon aning om vad de betyder, men i allmänhet sker det utan ansträngning. 

Och språk vs dialekt kan diskuteras fram och tillbaka i all evighet. De arabiska dialekterna anses generellt vara samma språk trots att en marockan och irakier har större svårigheter att förstå varandra än vad en svensk och norsk har. Så i slutändan, enligt min åsikt, handlar det om geo-politiska faktorer.





Vikingo said:


> Jeg leser dansk som om det skulle ha vært norsk, og blir stadig lett overrasket over ekstra bruk av komma. Ekstra konsonanter hopper jeg dog lettere over. Svensk leser jeg som en slags svensk, men uten den ekstra vokalegenarten som jeg bruker når jeg later som om jeg er svensk ute på byen etter mange nok øl; svensker bruker å tippe at jeg er fra et sted på Småland, uten at jeg er bevisst på hvorfor.



Innebär det att du också ändrar ordföljden? Eller på vilket sätt "förnorskar" du dansk text?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Södertjej said:


> Anpassning, översättning... kalla det vad du vill men man det blir iaf annat än att _bara_ läsa.


Kanske vi kan kalla det någon sorts inre 'simultantolkning'... Läser jag svensk el. engelsk text behöver jag inte simultantolka el. översätta för mig själv, men läser jag dansk el. norsk text måste jag ibland stanna upp och 'översätta' till svenska, dock utan någon uttalad inre röst. 

/Wilma


----------



## Hilde

Jeg tror det kan beskrives både som lesing og oversettelse. Det er jo i og for seg en oversettelse, men det oppleves kanskje ikke slik pga likheten mellom språkene! 

(norsk, svensk og dansk regnes vel av mange for lingvistisk sett å være samme språk)


----------



## Vikingo

MathiasSWE said:


> Innebär det att du också ändrar ordföljden? Eller på vilket sätt "förnorskar" du dansk text?


 
Nei, jeg bruker en indre, norsk leserstemme når jeg leser. Jeg hopper dog over ekstra konsonanter: står der "hvad", leser jeg "hva" på bokmål.


----------



## MetalMarianne

När jag först lärde mig svenska - med tyska som andra och engelska som tredje språk - brukade jag "översätta" till både tyska och engelska...


----------



## Södertjej

Nej, Matthias, det är lungt. Det tog jag tog visst inte illa upp. Ha det bra.


----------



## guldklimp

Jag kollade nu hur jag gör, och märkte att jag översätter utan att tänka på det, så även om jag egentligen läser danska eller norska tänker jag svenska, och översätter allt till svenska. Ibland händer det att jag läser på det andra språket, i alla fall när det gäller danska, eftersom jag hört ganska mycket danska så faller jag in i det ibland, men oftast översätter jag oavsiktligt!


----------

